# GTO "Tiger" namesake beginnings



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I like collecting documents and printed materials that support my interests, one of which is Pontiac cars and of course the GTO.

I think we all know the early GTO models were associated with the "tiger", ie the "GTO Tiger" found in the 1964, 1965, & 1966 advertisements that also included the Tiger Paw brand of tires. But when did the "tiger" become associated with Pontiac or the GTO?

Enclosed is an ad for the 1963 Tempest, showcasing the Tempest LeMans. Pontiac had just come out with the all new 326CI V8 to replace the Buick aluminum 215CI V8 they had been buying from Buick, stamping with a Pontiac ID engine code, and installing them in the 1961-'62 Tempest bodies. Buying engines from Buick pushed the car prices higher so Pontiac came up with the 326CI for 1963.

The ad headline gives up the answer, "Can you tell which Tempest is the tiger?" The write-up includes the line describing the 4-cyl engine, "the big 4 that stalks around acting like a V-8. So you have to call it a tiger" and the 326CI is referred to as a "Two-Tiger V8."

The story write-up in the February 1963 _Hot Rod_ magazine describes the new 326 engine and stated that only 1.1% of the 1962 buyers opted for the 215CI V8. When the new model year was introduced, within just a few months 34% had been equipped with the 326CI by the end of November 1962.

The 1963 Tempest article details all the improvements in engine, transmission, rear end, ride, & handling. Taken to the drag strip, the 326CI 264HP/automatic car, just as the car left the factory, turned a best of 16.51 @ 82.87 MPH in the 1/4 mile. With modifications to put the car into the B/Stock Class, the writer believed it would be capable of mid-14's with high 90 MPH trap speeds. The introduction of the 389CI was just on the horizon as the writer noted the 389CI shared the same block height, dimensions, and internal parts as the 326CI and wrote, "it is not unreasonable to predict that a Tempest with a 389 would make a nice highway car and be relatively trouble free." And we know what happened in 1964.

So it would appear that the "tiger" marketing campaign began with the 1963 Tempest & the new 326CI engine. 


1965 GTO Tiger ad: 



1966 GTO Tiger ad: 




In 1967, the "Tiger" theme was replaced by "The Great One" advertisement marketing. (The '67 GTO convertible I owned was the same color as the below ad except black interior. One of my favorite colors on the 1965-'67 GTO's, Iris Mist.)

1967 GTO "The Great One" ad: 




"The Great One" marketing lasted from 1967-'69 until the 1970 GTO model was introduced and the "The Humbler" marketing took over.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*Good stuff...*

...LOVE THOSE EARLY ADS,
and always looked at the TIGER Based marketing as a PONTIAC theme not just related to the GTO. 

This can be see as you found with the '63 ad and I've noticed the Tiger accents thought out some of OHC 6 advertisements in my collection. 
It was short lived and faded away in '67, not sure if there are any later years that re-used any TIGER related elements.


----------



## JNYBOY (Sep 28, 2017)

...Great Stuff !! Thanks for your Informative Contribution !....Very Cool !,...Best,...J


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Agreed, those are cool findings and Thank you for posting and sharing all these past commercials and literature on the GTO.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I feel that in owning these cars we should all know a little about the past history of our cars through the media of the day whether car commercials, advertisements, dealer brochures, factory manuals, performance magazines, or road tests. Then take a look at what the competitor car makers were offering in an effort to get you to buy their performance cars.

It gives you a flavor of not only our cars, but the generation that they sprung up in and the social culture that surrounded these cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Neat stuff, THanks JIM!


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Great info Jim, I just recently bought off eBay 1973 owners manual and other books my car was missing, plus a couple brochures I found on eBay, and a co worker just gave me a old hot rod mag that covered the 1973 Gto


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Cafr119 said:


> Great info Jim, I just recently bought off eBay 1973 owners manual and other books my car was missing, plus a couple brochures I found on eBay, and a co worker just gave me a old hot rod mag that covered the 1973 Gto


Very cool. Ebay has a lot of paper items for most cars, I try to pick up things there myself. Here is another book to consider: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Chiltons-1...sional-Labor-guide-Parts-Manual-/202189254279

This is MOTORS version, but check out the thumbnails for even better pics of what you get: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1973-1978-...MESTIC-CARS-TRUCKS-PART-NUMBERS-/292399862280

These types of books typically have parts numbers, time to do the repair, diagrams, and interchange parts. This Chiltons is a real cheap price and can be another source for information you won't find elsewhere. I don't have a problem with the condition, but you can hold out for better, but pay more too. I have several of the MOTOR & MITCHELL books like this.

I also suggest this one which is often overlooked, but will give you detailed indepth info on your cars specs - body, engine (cam lifts, piston materials, oil pressures, bearing material etc.), fuel, exhaust, emissions, steering, brakes, etc.. These are typically available for all cars. I got one from PHS when I sent off for my '68 Lemans build info. Since then, I have picked them up off of Ebay for other cars. Everyone should have one of these for their car. :https://www.ebay.com/itm/1973-Ponti...447237?hash=item51a9ff8905:g:2hcAAMXQ2kxSIu8Q

The more info you gather, the more knowledge you have about your car and you can speak with authority about it, rather than dis-information or hearsay. :thumbsup:


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Cafr119 said:


> Agreed, those are cool findings and Thank you for posting and sharing all these past commercials and literature on the GTO.


X2 Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*Tiger tiger...*

A few more GTO ads with the Tiger Marketing.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Way Cool junior !!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> ...LOVE THOSE EARLY ADS,
> and always looked at the TIGER Based marketing as a PONTIAC theme not just related to the GTO.
> 
> This can be see as you found with the '63 ad and I've noticed the Tiger accents thought out some of OHC 6 advertisements in my collection.
> It was short lived and faded away in '67, not sure if there are any later years that re-used any TIGER related elements.




Have an ad of the 1961/62 Tempest Lemans and no mention of the word "tiger." So it appears that the "tiger" marketing began in 1963. The 326CI, as noted earlier, was called the "Two-Tiger V8," while a June 1963 ad promotes the HO326 as a "Three-Tiger V8."

The marketing prior to the "Tiger" theme was the "*Wide-Track Pontiac*" -which is either found within the ad, or it is typed in bold capital lettering at the bottom of the ad. The Tiger marketing also included the full size cars. Hot Rod, June 1964 headlines, "*There's a tiger loose in the streets*" and promotes the 421 engine. Motor Trend, March 1965, has a change at the bottom of the page from "Wide-Track Pontiac" to "*Wide Track Tigers: 2+2/GTO*." Several other ads now use the "*Wide-Track Tigers*" theme at the bottom of the page which seem to focus on the 2+2, GTO, & Sprint package for 1965 & 1966.

The Tiger marketing was dropped in/around mid 1966 and "*The Great One*" marketing begun. The December 1966 Car Craft ad for the 1967 GTO headlines at the bottom of the page,"*Now you know what makes The Great One great.*" The March ad for the 1967 2+2 428CI as "*Big Brother*" reverts back to the "*Wide-Track Pontiac*" theme at the bottom of the page. So gone is the GeeTO Tiger & Tiger marketing in 1966 with the introduction of the 1967 year models.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

The Wide Track theme seems to be the most enduring and the one car guys in my experience remember the most.
It was the ESSO gas "Put a tiger in your tank" marketing slogan people seem to remember and what they comment on when they see the tiger tail hanging out of my trunk at shows.
I remember them giving away the little tigers and the tails for your antenna with a fill up when I was a kid.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Put a Tiger in your Tank...
...some of the best marketing of all times!


I forgot about the Tiger on the Loose ad, another good one for sure.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*Here Kitty Kitty...*

1966 was a Banner Year for the GTO, now a separate model versus an option and the Tiger marketing was strongly utilized to campaign it.
The colored television spot Jim linked is one of the best, 
below is a slightly clearer version in a format we old timers can better relate with, Its in Black and White 






Below are a few behind the scenes stills from the film shoot used in the end of the commercial. 
Must have been a very tense day while getting the Kitty to play nice


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

And lets not forget those Tiger themed promotions/giveaways...


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's an outside vendor ad, following the Tiger Themed marketing for the 1966 Plastic Grills...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Very cool to see a supplier/vendor toot their own horn incorporating the Tiger theme.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*If UniRoyal can do it..*

... Then so can U.S. ROYAL.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Thank you for posting that GTO junior !!!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*Now for something Different...*

...I was sent copies of these Proofs but no further information was given.
These appear to be marketing the '66 GTO and look period but I have never seen anything like them before. 

Cheers


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Are those Tigers or Pusseecats, not quite sure. Certainly fitting of that era and I could picture that ad being used. Might have been seen as a little to provocative and not the muscle car image Pontiac wanted. Still, very unique. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Another 1965 image I don't recall seeing before;


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Love the full size Pontiacs and would actually take one over a GTO, like a 2+2 421/428 4-speed car.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Even the Dealers were jumping on the Tiger train.
Here's an image from a Dealer ad;


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

PontiacJim said:


> Love the full size Pontiacs and would actually take one over a GTO, like a 2+2 421/428 4-speed car.


I remember racing at the drag strip with my 65 gto in Mississippi. There was a guy there with a 2+2/421/ 2 speed auto that was kicking everybody's butt with that combination, including mine. :nerd:


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1965 Royal Pontiac GTO Tiger's racing.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

From Car & Driver May65. Sorry my scanner is only big enough for one page. The magazine is also well aged.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Cool, a full shot is on page one.

Here's a layout you wouldn't dare use today ...


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Thought the Dealership Window display fit here...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Thought the Dealership Window display fit here...


Great picture with the window ads behind the car. Looks like that GTO has been modified with a '65 Tempest grille, hood scoop insert removed, and bumper from another car.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Very much lightened up. Those cast GTO grills are heavy 
Not sure what the bumpers from?, 
At first glance I thought Mustang but clearly, Maybe modified 63 Tempest ?.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Found a few more related items that fit the theme.
Here are a few proofs pulled from the recesses of the internet.
A couple of Big Pontiac shots with a hint of Tiger...


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Love the Tiger Stripe shadow effect in this image.
Don't think I've seen this used in an ad?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Love the Tiger Stripe shadow effect in this image.
> Don't think I've seen this used in an ad?


Now that is cool. I have never seen that used in an ad either. What I like is the way the picture is a bit subdued/toned down versus a bright color ad which I think would ruin the effect.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*OMG It's The TIGERS...*

:smile3: Lets not forget the studio band assembled for Pontiac to promote the GTO!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> :smile3: Lets not forget the studio band assembled for Pontiac to promote the GTO!



LOL, never heard of them or that song. But, if you want to, here it is on YouTube: 



 All you need to go with this song is Annette Funicello, Frankie Avalon, Von Zipper and his motorcycle gang, and a California beach. LOL 

I think _*Little GTO*_ by Ronnie & The Daytonas is the only song for the GTO.

When I had my 409, the Beach Boys song *409* covered it. However, rummaging through some old records in an antique store about 30 years a ago, I found an obscure 45 record titled *We Built A 409* by the Roamers. (still have it) Horrible! Sounds like a college singing group from the early 60's in slow speed , but found a band with the same name, two 45 records, same record company, on YouTube and it says they were a cover band for the Beach Boys. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

This was the record/recording used for the Count The Tigers contest...


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Here is a nice clear negative of photo on the record sleeve...


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Since its labor day and is considered the end of "summer" with summer comes bikinis... 
I feel this image fits into this post quite nicely, yea it's a stretch but WTH


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

This is a dealer ad from the 1966 Charlotte Motor Speedway souvenir program for the National 500 race. Hmmmm, I wonder which make and model this ad was aiming at? LOL


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

When I first saw the image above I had a good laugh. 
This image was me at the annual Truck or Treat event. 
100's of kids, yes 100's came thought. We had a blast.


----------



## catmandoo62 (Dec 24, 2018)

my dad worked for a caddy/olds/pontiac dealer from 47 to late 65.he was a mechanic for a number of years,got promoted to service manager,demoted himself back to mechanic as he could make more money .thru the years he got a number of master tech awards,also got alot of promo items,a few pontiac items are a desk top cigerette lighter with the indian head logo,an arrow tie clip and a stuffed gto tiger with a radio in it.i will try to get a pic of the tiger,the other stuff i will have to dig up and get a pic of.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Catman, Great story would love to see some pics. Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*STILLS/PICTURES from the 1966 Commercial...*

...When Kitty says I'm Done,NO ONE argues


----------



## catmandoo62 (Dec 24, 2018)

i looked all over.is there a post limit before i can add pics??


----------



## catmandoo62 (Dec 24, 2018)

*heres some pics*

heres pics.


----------



## catmandoo62 (Dec 24, 2018)

1st pic is a ring late 40's i believe,2nd pic is the arrow tie clip,note how the arrow has no middle makes it look like the arrow has gone thru the tie,also a money clip with indian head.3rd pic is the lapel pins 55,56 and 57 caddy,olds and a pontiac,4th pic the desk top lighter,his name is engraved in the back,and 5th is the gto tiger,i set it behind the 65 olds 88 promo car for size,also both the olds and the tiger have radios in em.also but didn't get a pic,but setting in the box is a set of caddilac cuff links,they are about an inch square,1 has a caddy emblem the other a cartier watch..the dealer my dad worked for had a ledge all the way around the showroom about 7ft high,it was lined with promo cars,one day i was in there in late 65 and the owner saw my checking em out and asked if i wanted one,so of course i was 4 yrs old and said yes.i picked out a plum 66 gto.well shortly thereafter my older brother took it apart,the only part i have left of it is the dashbouard.man was i pissed.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

catmandoo62 said:


> 1st pic is a ring late 40's i believe,2nd pic is the arrow tie clip,note how the arrow has no middle makes it look like the arrow has gone thru the tie,also a money clip with indian head.3rd pic is the lapel pins 55,56 and 57 caddy,olds and a pontiac,4th pic the desk top lighter,his name is engraved in the back,and 5th is the gto tiger,i set it behind the 65 olds 88 promo car for size,also both the olds and the tiger have radios in em.also but didn't get a pic,but setting in the box is a set of caddilac cuff links,they are about an inch square,1 has a caddy emblem the other a cartier watch..the dealer my dad worked for had a ledge all the way around the showroom about 7ft high,it was lined with promo cars,one day i was in there in late 65 and the owner saw my checking em out and asked if i wanted one,so of course i was 4 yrs old and said yes.i picked out a plum 66 gto.well shortly thereafter my older brother took it apart,the only part i have left of it is the dashbouard.man was i pissed.


Neat little collection, stuff most people throw away. Very cool.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I just got back from a visit to my parents in Florida. They were untouched by the hurricane. While on my visit, I stop at a couple large antique stores and hunt around for "stuff." To my surprise, I found 2 old magazines from 1968. Who doesn't like the Monkees? But better still, look at the title of the magazine, "Tiger Beat!"

The magazine is essentially published for and about the Monkees for their self promotion and their fans. But the thing I felt was the most eye brow raising was the name. Remember, they had the Barris customized 1966 GTO "The Monkee Mobile" and each was given a 1966 GTO to drive. The GTO was often referenced with the "tiger" and there is no doubt that this publication title was another means to connect the group with Pontiac and the "tiger" theme.

The 2 magazines I did get did not have any pics or references to the Monkee Mobile. It appears the magazine publication began May 1966. I did not see any pics or references on the covers to make mention of the car, but possibly some of the earlier editions may have a photo or two.

I want some real Monkee Hair to go with my Monkees sunglasses, love beads, posters, psychedelic stickers, and personal biographies!


----------

